

Is the whole lean startup thing really nothing more than UX? - asanwal
http://www.iijiij.com/2011/04/17/is-the-whole-lean-startup-thing-really-nothing-more-than-ux-08451

======
hartror
No.

Yes, it does cover UX but it also covers how technical people and business
people should think and act as well.

I have noticed a bit of a backlash on the whole lean methodology. OP isn't
exactly a complaint but it does confuse what Eric and Steve are espousing.

I think the backlash comes from a impression that proponents think/say that
the idea is if you practice the methodology you cannot fail. I don't agree
with that at all and I am a big lover of the lean methodology. You still have
to have intelligence, a good idea, a good plan and a slathering of luck.

